# 7 Days



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

...left until season opens! WoooHoooo! I know where I'll be that evening(wedding in the morning). JUst had to throw this out there. Spread some excitement!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't wait! I'm hoping I don't have to work, but if I do, I'll be out a soon as I get off!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm pretty much ready but have not seen much to get excited about this year. Have my morning and evening stands set and one spare by a waterhole if things stay dry.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

man i have been seeing deer out the but at my spot i have had a feeling for like 3 months that im going to pop on on the first day doe or buck idc .. (big buck) trying to manage


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I cant get that excited about it until about the middle of next month. I always tend to burn myself out trying to get those early season deer, but only end up seeing does and small bucks. Once the middle of next month hits is when I finally start seeing the shooters. Plus its cooler, less bugs, and you dont have to gut, skin, and buther all in the same day!
Good luck guys, and dont forget your bug spray! lol!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I am in the same boat as you Clicker...I am not looking to pop a Doe until the middle of October. I will be out in the woods every weekend, but it will have to be a big buck for me to release my arrow.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

well im not concerned about the gut and skin and all that in one day ... i have not had any deer meat for like a year in a half and i have been craving some so im popping a doe but if it is a the big boy we like to call skatchy big body massive rack then he is going down and i will post it on here


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I went out yesterday and hung 4 stands in a couple awesome spots. Got a few pictures on the BuckEye Cam of a nice 8 I had video taped back in August in the beans. In one place where I hung a stand, I found a ground scrape about 40 yards away in the creek bottom. Thought it was a tad early to be seeing those. 

I am definitely pumped for opening day, but not so much for the bugs. I was shooting yesterday at 40 yards, and I had one shot where I was just getting ready to release and a bug bit me on the shoulder, sent my arrow skipping off the target and into a nice big Oak Tree  Good luck to all that are hunting this weekend.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

5 days! I`am hanging a couple stands tomorrow,wanted to have it done several weeks ago just hasnt happened yet,gf319804 I have been seeing a few scrapes around my mineral lick since the 1st of september, I have found out its not to unusual to find them as early as late aug,early sept.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

lol i had a dream last night that i slept all the way though the week and woke up sat morn ha wouldnt that be nice


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

bulafisherman said:


> 5 days! I`am hanging a couple stands tomorrow,wanted to have it done several weeks ago just hasnt happened yet,gf319804 I have been seeing a few scrapes around my mineral lick since the 1st of september, I have found out its not to unusual to find them as early as late aug,early sept.


yeah, I saw what I thought was a few back in August, but it just doesn't seem right, ya know? I see them every year early, and it just baffles me...


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

yaba daba Dooo!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I personally think the bucks rubbing their velvet off gets them in the mood to make scrapes dispite the fact the does wont have anything to do with them yet for sometime, the two seem to start happening at the same time.I have never hear it being said but it makes sense.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Make that 3 Days!!!!!!!!!!!chomping at the bit!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

HookUpFishOn said:


> Make that 3 Days!!!!!!!!!!!chomping at the bit!


you beat me too it. I had a little 6 point within 10 yards of me yesterday. I love observing them as much as shooting them.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I got this one. MAKE IT 2 DAYS. Saw one of the biggest buck and rack ever last month. And it was in my yard eating tree leaves. My stand is walking distance from my house and the camera out but I have not seen it on the camera yet but I know he is out there. I will be ready.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

The time is now 8:27, which means if you live in Western Ohio, you have 23 hours left, and if you live in Eastern Ohio, you have 22 hours and 51 minutes. Who's going to be out when the season opens? I'm going to try and get a few hours in before I have to go to a wedding! Then again afterwards!


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hook...don't you just love events on opening weekend? I have a large family on both sides and it never fails...one of the non-hunting members always seem to schedule a birthday party on opening weekend. I have a party Sunday afternoon. The non-hunters don't realize the anticipation, the excitement, and the sleepless nights all leading up to opening weekend and what it feels like to finally walk into the woods with bow in hand.

Good luck to all who are out this weekend and for those hunting Sat morning, good luck going to sleep tonight!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

u best believe i will be out there rain or shine .early b4 the sunrises.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

lol and do ur sleep thing .. i have been trouble sleeping so last night i slept 3 hours and im going to stay up so i will be dead tired tonight after the football game


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

just resprayed all my clothes for tomorrow morning. just a few more hours!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

LOcked and loaded! Lets ROLL!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

my earlier calculation were a half hour off....oops. Not only am I supposed to go to a wedding tomorrow, but I also have a neice being born sometime late tonight! But guess what? At 6:57, I'll be in my stand waiting for old buckly to walk by! Good luck!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, it's about ten till 5:00. Haven't slept a wink. Was at the hospital with the soon to be mother until 2:00, and at 3:30, I was laying in bed thinking "I only have an hour and a half to sleep". So I have about 2 hours and 7 minutes until the season officially opens. Hope everyone sees some deer this morning. Good luck out there and be safe!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

:S :S :S NADA Nothin!:S :S :S How bout you fellas?


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I didnt see anything either. but I am at work not in the woods!!! lol


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I didnt see any deer today either BUT I was fishing lol fall bite is starting ( bet the bugs bit better this morning then the fish though) Good luck everyone I will be heading for the woods about the middle of Oct.


----------

